

Index finger or middle finger for mousewheel scrolling? - jongstra
http://boards.straightdope.com/sdmb/showthread.php?t=243380

======
tshtf
Sorry. The administrator has banned your IP address. To contact the
administrator click here.

Guess I won't be reading.

~~~
jongstra
Hmm, that is strange.. I guess that happened because I tethered an internet
connection to my laptop using my phone. Guess I won't submit any links that
way anymore :)

